# iPhone 3G Battery Drain



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

I have Whited00r 5.0 RC installed on my iPhone 3G. I am aware that they have a forum to ask questions about it this but I have tried registering to the forum with two different email addresses and I never receive the activation email for my account. Anyways, after installing the firmware the battery on my phone gets drained like crazy. I restored it back to 4.2.1 where the battery works just fine, the phone is jailbroken and hacktivated. I have heard of many people using whited00r on their iPhone 3G's with no problems whatsoever. The thing is that I have already tried installing whited00r on another iPhone 3G and the same battery drain occurs. Is there something that needs to be installed that I am not aware of? As soon as I restore, I run ultrasnow from Cydia and nothing else. Also the push notifications do not work, could that have something to do with it as well?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

desolator said:


> I have Whited00r 5.0 RC installed on my iPhone 3G. I am aware that they have a forum to ask questions about it this but I have tried registering to the forum with two different email addresses and I never receive the activation email for my account. Anyways, after installing the firmware the battery on my phone gets drained like crazy. I restored it back to 4.2.1 where the battery works just fine, the phone is jailbroken and hacktivated. I have heard of many people using whited00r on their iPhone 3G's with no problems whatsoever. The thing is that I have already tried installing whited00r on another iPhone 3G and the same battery drain occurs. Is there something that needs to be installed that I am not aware of? As soon as I restore, I run ultrasnow from Cydia and nothing else. Also the push notifications do not work, could that have something to do with it as well?


Hactivation causes battery drain, not sure how to fix it, but I know there's a way.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

I have my phone unlocked and jailbroken when using iOS 4.2.1, so I am not really sure why when it is the same way with whited00r that the battery drains. I am assuming that similar and maybe even less processes take place on whited00r?


----------

